# Score Guide like new feature on DirectTV



## JerseyRU (Jul 12, 2007)

Love the Tivo HD, but would love it more if it had something like this...

http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/05/04/directvs-scoreguide-tool-makes-catching-the-quickest-boxing-mat/


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

JerseyRU said:


> Love the Tivo HD, but would love it more if it had something like this...
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/05/04/directvs-scoreguide-tool-makes-catching-the-quickest-boxing-mat/


That is indeed cool, but it's something that DirecTV is in a much better position to do than TiVo. They sell sports packages, and the leagues can feed them information which they can include in their satellite broadcasts which can be used to make that display.

You might see that kind of thing in OCAP IPGs that will presumably run on "TiVo Series4", whenever it gets here .


----------

